# My Latest Creation : 2000 Whipray Classic Rebuild



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi Mitch,
I'll be looking forward to seeing what Tom comes up with. For anyone that might want to contact them, could you post the correct business name and phone number?
Thanks


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

Sounds like a very cool re-build! Looking forward to seeing some pics. What kid of switch panel did you go with?


----------



## acraft1720 (Jul 31, 2012)

Sounds cool would love to see pics of the coffin box setup, and all the other work!


----------



## hookemdano (Feb 9, 2007)

> Hi Mitch,
> I'll be looking forward to seeing what Tom comes up with.  For anyone that might want to contact them, could you post the correct business name and phone number?
> Thanks


----------



## franklin.howell (Aug 11, 2009)

Tom Gordon -Islamarine 305 396-0586.


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

Well touch me in the morning and walk away


----------



## franklin.howell (Aug 11, 2009)

I've asked my friend Bill who is far more technologically advanced than I to post photos this evening. I saw the skiff this morning and it looked like the engine was about to be put on.


----------



## alain_vallejo (Jun 24, 2010)

I can't wait to see it done. There are pictures of the whipray on Facebook under islamarine page and it looks sharp.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Judging by your last custom skiff, i know you got good taste. I cant wait to see this boat.


----------



## franklin.howell (Aug 11, 2009)

Thank you for your kind words.This time around I went for function first and then tried to make look as good as possible. I think I'll be very pleased with the end result.


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

FMH,

Where in the world did you find a used Ramlin trailer? I've been looking for a Ramlin set up for a 16' Whip for my Challenger. 

If you hear of another Ramling (used) for sale. Please email the info to me.. [email protected]

Now, let's see some picture of your skiff..

I have a Challenger and a Gordon 16' tiller. The Gordon will be going to Islamarine or Castaway Customs when it's time for a refit.

Bob


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

> Thank you for your kind words.This time around I went for function first and then tried to make look as good as possible. I think I'll be very pleased with the end result.


Very smart, Very Smart!


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Can't wait to see it!


----------



## franklin.howell (Aug 11, 2009)

Word of mouth on the trailer. Just lucky.Hoping to get pictures up today.Sorry for the delay.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Saw a few pictures. Stellar! Clean, classic and functional. Hope to get an invite to check it out in person. Wink wink.


----------



## franklin.howell (Aug 11, 2009)

Going to pick up from Bluepoint on Wednesday. Then back to Islamarine for finishing touches. Promise to get photos up when finished.


----------



## runyowell (Oct 5, 2011)

Looking forward to seeing this project.


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

Any updates? Sneak Peek?

I know how nice you Ankona turned out and I cannot wait to see your Whipray.

Come on!! Give us a taste..


----------



## franklin.howell (Aug 11, 2009)

Okay, so I'm picking the skiff up from Islamarine this morning. It is 98% finished with just some minor items that are holding up the completed project:
1. Seadeck on hull sides and towers needs a little adjusting. Tyler from Castaway Customs is on this.
2. Still waiting for tiller extension engine trim switch.Have one on the instrument panel so no problem for now. 
3. All wired for electric motor but haven't purchased one yet. Will take care of this next week. Haven't decided on model yet. I'm kind of old school so I'm used to the push pole.
I'm sure Tom and Brian have had enough of my obsessing over important things like color of hull registration numbers and font style, spacing of rod racks,switch boot colors etc.......They have done an amazing job.
Got a friend who is very tech savvy coming over tonight.Will get photos on then. thanks for your patience.


----------



## franklin.howell (Aug 11, 2009)

Also of note. I ran the skiff last weekend to break in the engine. At wide open throttle, full fuel tank, and myself (200lbs) achieved 35 mph. Performed beautifully!


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Sounds sweet. I'll be back to see those pics tonight! So, if you were obsessing over rod racks then you must have some pretty specific ideas on the topic. care to share?


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

Christ FHM I dont think I have been teased this much since since high school!  You do realise that you opened this thread over a month ago right? 


I will admit to have cheated and checked it out on FB. I couldn't take it anymore


----------



## franklin.howell (Aug 11, 2009)

http://i1307.photobucket.com/albums/s583/franklinhowell/bth_DF2F6DD3-0FDF-4FEA-ABD9-5C52BA8E9B1B-432-0000004EF0A68C55.jpg?


----------



## franklin.howell (Aug 11, 2009)

http://i1307.photobucket.com/albums/s583/franklinhowell/bth_AC1F4058-87F4-4B7C-A9F8-4789EEB1E171-432-0000004F26562A14.jpg?t=1354326922;
http://i1307.photobucket.com/albums/s583/franklinhowell/9584EFCB-191C-47D5-B2A7-7B2927ADBF6D-432-0000004F15FCA13F.jpg?t=1354326911;
http://i1307.photobucket.com/albums/s583/franklinhowell/3750AAF3-B4B2-4870-8223-FF5379F4CF56-432-0000004F1FFA3E61.jpg?t=1354326918


----------



## fishy82 (Nov 6, 2011)

Wow! That's impressive!


----------



## franklin.howell (Aug 11, 2009)

http://s1307.beta.photobucket.com/user/franklinhowell/media/9584EFCB-191C-47D5-B2A7-7B2927ADBF6D-432-0000004F15FCA13F.jpg.html?sort=3&o=6#/user/franklinhowell/media/AC1F4058-87F4-4B7C-A9F8-4789EEB1E171-432-0000004F26562A14.jpg.html?sort=3&o=7&_suid=135432783434709465179448932965;


----------



## franklin.howell (Aug 11, 2009)

Posting photos for the first time but I think you get the jist of this project.


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

well done, you definitely have good taste


----------



## rtrincado (Nov 18, 2012)

Beautiful Skiff! Is it for sale?


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2012)




----------



## Ken_Bales (Feb 26, 2011)

FMH...just two words...absolutely beautiful!!!


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Beautiful boat!


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Wow! Such an awesome skiff! Im sure you just made Flip Palot a jelious man!


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

Beautiful. Tom does great work. Do you have before photos?


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Looks like this ones twin......

http://www.boattrader.com/listing/2009-Hells-Bay-Boat-Works-Inc-Ambush-346667


----------



## franklin.howell (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks for your compliments. Actually took it fishing yesterday and caught a bunch of reds. 
No interest in selling just yet but I do like these projects and probably will start another one in the spring.
As far as rod racks go , I really like being able to remove a rod without another falling out. I also don't want the top rack reels hitting the lower level rods so I spend a lot of time spacing the upper and lower racks apart. Also in most skiffs the widest section of gunnel and deepest hull side height is port side forward so I put my largest rods (20lb. tarpon spin) facing aft on that side. Doing that allows maximum space for those bigger reels to not hit the lower level rods. It kind of tucks those reels up under that gunnel. I put fly rods on the lower rod levels facing forward on either side as they have reel covers that protect them from touching the floor.If done properly these lower level racks will keep a large flyreel just off the floor. This all takes some time and you have to have your rods there when you are doing it. You also have to start with upper racks and try to get that first opening as high as possible laying the rod in and then see where you can place the lower level.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Great design Mitch...


----------



## franklin.howell (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks Bob. Hope to see you at Flamingo.........


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Was it expensive to get that motor painted? I like the graphics you did on this one MUCH better than the Ankona you had. You've got a great eye for both function and style!


----------



## byrdseye (Sep 22, 2010)

Wow, that is one fine looking skiff........


----------



## bw510 (Sep 1, 2011)

That my friend is a beautiful boat! wow


----------



## jerm (Sep 12, 2010)

[smiley=eek2.gif]Holy $H!+.......That thing is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## franklin.howell (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments. Painting the motor and adding custom graphics was around $700. A little pricey but really sets the skiff apart and ties in the hull and cap colors. Just picked the skiff back up yesterday from Islamarine and it's finally about 99.9%.Also had the 10hour service done. Still need a stainless prop and some final adjustments with the Seadeck.  Bought a perfect size Engel 35qt cooler and having a top made for it with ice blue non skid so that it matches deck. This is for additional ice and fish .  Very pleased with performance and the masterful work performed at Islamarine !!!


----------



## kennethbkeys (Jan 8, 2010)

I watched this project from the beginning at Tom/Brian's. Byootiful,functional, and unique. C u at swamp guides.


----------

